# does exercise slow the pups growth?



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i dont remember where i read this but i read that a pup who gets the PROPER exercise it NEEDS is slower to grow bc his/her body is useing up the nutrients from food for energy rather than useing it to grow. im not saying it said they stopped growing, it just slowed them down to a slower rate. and also that with proper exercise it can reduce the risk of HD bc the muscles and joints are developeing stronger than that of a dog that lays in the crate all day. and by that i DONT mean an over excerted pup, i mean a pup who plays at there OWN pace. (keep that in mind please) 

does any of this sound like good knowledge to keep in mind?? or true of that matter


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Also what I read. Acsess to medium exersise rather than burst of concentrated exercise is better for the pups development.

Study from a vet showed dogs kenneled in large runs all day did better than pets that just were out 2-3 times a day with the owners.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm not sure if I've read anywhere it slows our pups growth. But I do know alot of normal exercise has our pups have the best NORMAL growth. We actually want some impact and some stress on their growing bones to have them develop normally.

The study I know of that shows we tend to under exercise, worry and overly limit our pups (to their detriment) is on:

http://www.showdogsupersite.com/hips.html


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI'm not sure if I've read anywhere it slows our pups growth. But I do know alot of normal exercise has our pups have the best NORMAL growth. We actually want some impact and some stress on their growing bones to have them develop normally.
> 
> The study I know of that shows we tend to under exercise, worry and overly limit our pups (to their detriment) is on:
> 
> http://www.showdogsupersite.com/hips.html


that makes so much sense! i got to thinking about it one day and i feed tyson 4 cups of food a day. he is very lean and muscular for a 4.5 month old. i do keep him very active tho, mostly because i want to wear him down lol i didnt realize it was also benefiting his growth.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have exercised Gunner on a regular basis every day since he was a young pup.
First just around the yard then for longer and longer walks. He grew at a normal rate and is as healthy as can be.
Exercise in moderation at first and in progression just benefits the GSD.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

When I take Lucy out in the forest or on the beach off leash, she naturally either trots or runs, but not crazy fast. She runs, sniffs, runs some more, rests....like you said, at her own pace- I would describe it as moderate exercise. We do that at least once a day for an hour and a half. The Schutzhund trainer says she's too young to do any jumping yet, and the vet does not want her running continually for long periods like she's do along side a bike. So plenty of good, age appropriate exercise is what we do and it seems to keep everyone happy and lean. 
I'm with you, Steve, in wanting to do everything I can to help her bones and joints grow up as healthy as possible.


----------

